

Why Fewer Companies Are Successfully Raising Series A Rounds - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2011/11/why-fewer-companies-are-successfully.html

======
wensing
_So what do all these startups do that can not raise a series A? A subset sell
as a team buy, a few go out of business, but an increasing number are going
out for a bridge round. Basically, instead of raising $5 million, I am seeing
post-seed startups raise anywhere from $500K to $1.5 millon, at a valuation
somewhere between a series A and a seed valuation, with the hope that the
additional capital will give them time to gain more traction or scale their
business._

A good option for bootstrapped companies that have exhausted their friends and
family but aren't ready for gasoline on the fire.

------
randall
I'm wondering about series B... was it hard to raise Series B? Is Series A the
new Series B?

~~~
jf781
Series B are even tougher than an A round unless you get a tier 1 who will
support you... very key to that A round decision

------
jf781
Investors get a free look at the execution savvy of the founders and their
idea in the new seed marketplace ...so it's more efficient for the VCs thx to
the ycombo and other incubators...people can slam all they want on incubators
but its a nice working model...gets more ideas exposed and funded...

cheers John F @siliconangle

------
jayliew
another reason for startups to be ramen profitable!

~~~
eladgil
True point!

